# Crystal Reds!



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi all. Recently, Andy and I have been talking about getting some Crystal Reds. I wanted to see who in the club wanted to go in on a group order. Andy was talking about getting some from Brian in Columbus. Well as it turns out, Eric is good friends with the guy! I know Eric wants to get some for the shop too, so he is in. Sam and Efren are also interested. Anybody else??

Later,

Tim


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Me too


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll second that Efren is interested....


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll second that Sam is interested...

Now I have to clear out a tank for them...

Does this guy have a website or do you have a list of shrimp that he has for sale?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

website is here


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

keep in mind that from what I've heard they are "B" or "C" grade Crystals....not as striking as the A or S grade that you see pictures on the site. I personally have no problem with it....


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> keep in mind that from what I've heard they are "B" or "C" grade Crystals....not as striking as the A or S grade that you see pictures on the site. I personally have no problem with it....


Also, it would cost way more for A or S grade shrimp. 10 for $50 is very fair for B and C grade CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp).

For A or S grade you would expect to pay over $10 per shrimp.

PS Woohoo! Go Colts!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

true dat

PS go Bears!


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

What kind of timeline are we talking about for ordering the shrimp?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

whenever you guys are ready, i'm in


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

We just need to figure out where we're going to be able to keep the shrimp so they're easily accessible to everyone who pitched in on the buy. Tim and I are still thinking about where to do this at, he might be asking Eric if we can keep them at AOA but Eric would have to approve this.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I am interested in getting some Crystal reds. Just let me know the details when you get it figured out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

I think I may go with some Cajun Dwarf Crayfish once Eric gets them in instead of Crystal Reds. I can only afford one or the other right now.

Then I can supply PAPAS with an awesome crayfish!!!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

IndianaSam said:


> I think I may go with some Cajun Dwarf Crayfish once Eric gets them in instead of Crystal Reds. I can only afford one or the other right now.
> 
> Then I can supply PAPAS with an awesome crayfish!!!


That'd be awesome, Sam. I hear they readily breed in home aquariums and are very peaceful, even to dwarf shrimp. I'd love to have a mating couple in my tank.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

cydric said:


> That'd be awesome, Sam. I hear they readily breed in home aquariums and are very peaceful, even to dwarf shrimp. I'd love to have a mating couple in my tank.


That's why I was thinking if everyone else is buying crystal reds, then I should try dwarf crayfish.

Then if success was had with both species, we could trade.

Sam


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I like your idea.  I'll be game if my CRS breed to trade some to fellow PAPAS members for Cambarellus shufeldtii or anything else that may come along. :thumbsup:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Breed that bamboo shrimp of yours....that would be cool


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Breed that bamboo shrimp of yours....that would be cool


The larvae require full to brackish strength seawater. So, that would be pretty hard.

Sam


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd love to be able to breed my Atyopsis Moluccensis but like Sam said, it's nearly impossible. I hear they're harder than Amanos. I'm just happy my cherries breed right now, haha.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I have faith in you! I call first dibs on the baby A.m.'s....


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

We got the cajun dwarf crayfish in at AOA. They are $7.00/ea. They all look pretty good.


Tim


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

madmax said:


> We got the cajun dwarf crayfish in at AOA. They are $7.00/ea. They all look pretty good.
> 
> Tim


Awesome! I want to take a look at them next time I come visit AOA which I know will be soon.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

cydric said:


> Awesome! I want to take a look at them next time I come visit AOA which I know will be soon.


I just picked 8 of them up today and they look great. I can't wait to try breeding them. The ones that Eric got in have some of the "blue" shell characteristics rather than "wild type". Pretty neat!!!

Sam

PS Go Colts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey, how're everyone's dwarf cajun crayfish doing? 

All mine are still alive and eating, but I don't see any carrying eggs. Maybe I will after their next molt (sorta like cherry reds).

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine's got eggs already


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

hooha said:


> Mine's got eggs already


'Cause I sold 'em to ya like that.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention that part


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> oh yeah, I forgot to mention that part


How long ago did you buy it?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought them saturday...if they don't disappear on me again I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

That's awesome to hear about your dwarf crays guys! I hope you have very successful breeding  On a sort of a side note, my only 3 CRS that survived out of the 10 I bought seem to be doing pretty good. I noticed about 4 days ago I have 2 females and 1 male and both females are berried.  Hopefully they have successful breeding and can repopulate.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

cydric said:


> That's awesome to hear about your dwarf crays guys! I hope you have very successful breeding  On a sort of a side note, my only 3 CRS that survived out of the 10 I bought seem to be doing pretty good. I noticed about 4 days ago I have 2 females and 1 male and both females are berried.  Hopefully they have successful breeding and can repopulate.


Good luck! Are you keeping the shrimp with fish?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

IndianaSam said:


> Good luck! Are you keeping the shrimp with fish?


Thanks Sam! Yes, I have 7 Harlequin Rasboras in with them. I'm really hoping they don't bother them. They don't bother my RCS at all. I also have 6 Otocinclus'. Rest of the inhabitants are my RCS and my solo Atyopsis Moluccensis who loves ignoring everyone, oh and snails (pond, ramshorn, mts, and olive nerites).


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I call first dibs on crystal red shrimplets!


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

cydric said:


> Thanks Sam! Yes, I have 7 Harlequin Rasboras in with them. I'm really hoping they don't bother them. They don't bother my RCS at all. I also have 6 Otocinclus'. Rest of the inhabitants are my RCS and my solo Atyopsis Moluccensis who loves ignoring everyone, oh and snails (pond, ramshorn, mts, and olive nerites).


Any update on your CRS? Are you females still carrying around eggs?

Sam


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, they both are.  I watch them constantly! Both of them are still berried.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed! 

How are your dwarf cajun crayfish doing? Any of the females berried yet?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

cydric said:


> How are your dwarf cajun crayfish doing? Any of the females berried yet?


Not that I've seen. They all seem healthy and active. I haven't seen any molts yet so maybe once that happens I'll see some berried chicks.

Sam


----------

